# Carpe diem!



## jokker

Still, I am not sure if it's German. Is "Carpe diem!" German? If so, what does it mean? Thank you very much.


----------



## badgrammar

It is latin, and means "Seize the day"...  Might be used in German as well, but I don't know, really...


----------



## Vespasian

No it's Latin and means "Pflücke/Nutze den Tag." in German and "Pluck/Seize the day." in English.


----------



## jokker

Thank you very much, badgrammar and Vespasian.


----------



## flame

http://www.gavagai.de/zitat/antike/HHC04.htm


----------



## jokker

flame said:
			
		

> http://www.gavagai.de/zitat/antike/HHC04.htm


Thank you very much, flame.


----------



## Brioche

Vespasian said:
			
		

> No it's Latin and means "Pflücke/Nutze den Tag." in German and "Pluck/Seize the day." in English.


 
It is always translated as "Seize the day" in English.


----------



## jokker

Brioche said:
			
		

> It is always translated as "Seize the day" in English.


Thank you very much, Brioche.


----------



## demoore

In Chinese they have quite the equivalent : 及时行乐 (jíshíxínglè)
"take the happinness when it comes"


----------

